# TC Renegade 54. PRB or R.E.A.L?



## RickyB (Sep 24, 2014)

Couldn't stand it, I picked up a TC Renegade 54. to use this year. Yea, I know everyone says I should have gone inline but I'm just old school and like the side locks better.

I would like to hear from those of you who have a .54. Which performs better for you,  PRB or R.E.A.L? Ive been looking over the forum but don't see a lot on the .54.

I have a lb of fffg that I use for my .45 flintlock but from what I read I can use it in reduced loads and it would be best for PRB only. I'm actually thinking ff would be the best way to go. Or one of the BP substitutes maybe??

The other good news, I have a friend that's dropping off 100 lb or so of plumbing lead today so Ill be purchasing my own molds to tinker with. I just don't want to purchase them all if I don't have to.

Any advice would be great.


----------



## snuffy (Sep 24, 2014)

I shoot a 54 cal. Lyman Great Plains Hunter. I shoot real black powder and use these pullets. 
http://muzzleloading-bullets.com/

My gun has the fast twist barrel, made for shooting such bullets. I think you will be happy with your choice.


----------



## Headsortails (Sep 24, 2014)

I shoot a .50 Renegade and have always used Pyrodex.


----------



## Lorren68 (Sep 24, 2014)

Round ball is all you will ever need and your face will thank you as well as your shoulder.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 24, 2014)

Depends on the twist. If it's a faster twist, it won't shoot roundballs accurately, just try it and see. If it'll shoot PRBs accurately, that's what I'd use. Second choice would be 350-grain T/C Maxi-hunters over the REALs. I shoot these from one of my sidelocks that doesn't like PRBs, and I've killed a horrendous pile of deer with them. They're like Thor's hammer.


----------



## RickyB (Sep 24, 2014)

From what I read it looks like the TC Renegade is a 1:48 twist. Kind of in-between twist that's suppose to shoot both.

I'm also going to have to replace the nipple as the last owner looks to have dry fired it some and boogered up the nipple. I think I will stay with the #11 instead of musket cap. I cant find them anywhere any way.

I think I will order the PRB Lee mold being its about the same price as a box of 100 and then I can make as many as needed.

Thinking about changing out the front sight as well, its pretty dark during dusk and dawn hour.


----------



## RickyB (Sep 24, 2014)

Few more questions

As for PRB I see two different sizes .530 and .535. From using my calipers on the muzzle it looks to be right at .540 so I am thinking the .535 PRB would be better

Also are sabots any consideration in the .54 with a 1:48 twist? I also cast for my 44 and 45  and have some pretty stout lead for them.

As for conicals, are over powder wads any help?


----------



## Darkhorse (Sep 24, 2014)

I started out with a Renegade in .54 back in 1976. As for the difference between PRB and those other various types I couldn't tell you as I've only ever shot roundballs in all my ML's over all those years.
I did extensive bench work to determine the most accurate target and hunting loads, still do for all new rifles. My hunting load was 110 grs. 2FG, .0175 pillow ticking, crisco lube and .530 round ball. True, the .535 seems a better fit and some rifles only like that size ball, but your patch must be thinner to facilitate easier loading.
This rifle has a 1-48 twist to stabilize the TC Maxi-Hunter but it also works well with the PRB. What you give up is the ultimate maximum powder charge stability, something that's not really needed.
I have had .54's in a 1-66 twist and presently a flintlock with a 1-56 twist. They all seem to shoot about the same to me.
My hunting load now is 80 grs. of 3FG, a .0175 pillow ticking patch, mink oil patch lube (not the same as the boot waterproofer), and the .530 roundball.
For hunting I think the fiber optic sights have a lot going for them late in day, down in the dark woods. Be warned some of the adjustable rear sights are flimsey. A better option might be a rear peep sight and a fiber optic front.


----------



## godogs57 (Sep 24, 2014)

Ive had my 54 cal Renegade for 21 years and it loves Pyrodex Select @ 105 grains and a Hornady Great Plains Bullet. If you can find real black powder I'd go with the same load. Recently I have transitioned to No Excuses ml bullets and the difference has been unreal. They are the very best conicals I have ever used...period. Give them a try. You can call the guy and he'll even ship em to you and you can pay him when they arrive. He's a great guy to deal with! You can thank me later. By the way, GREAT choice in muzzleloaders...you will enjoy.

http://www.muzzleloading-bullets.com/


----------



## RickyB (Sep 24, 2014)

Thank you all for the great feedback.

Obviously I need to put a lot of range time in to figure my new girl out. This info is what I was looking for. 

Think Ill hold off on purchasing all of the molds and just try a box of .530 PRB and the others out first. Those "No Excuses" looks great but dang 535 gr, that's one huge chunk of lead for the 54. I guess its good I am not recoil shy and figured out how to roll with it.


----------



## RickyB (Sep 24, 2014)

This may be a crazy thought but if anyone is near Gwinnett county and has a few different .54 caliber bullet molds I could try I would be willing to cast you a batch up in exchange for borrowing the mold. I've got quite a bit of lead hanging around and the lead pot heats up quick.


----------



## snuffy (Sep 25, 2014)

godogs57 said:


> Ive had my 54 cal Renegade for 21 years and it loves Pyrodex Select @ 105 grains and a Hornady Great Plains Bullet. If you can find real black powder I'd go with the same load. Recently I have transitioned to No Excuses ml bullets and the difference has been unreal. They are the very best conicals I have ever used...period. Give them a try. You can call the guy and he'll even ship em to you and you can pay him when they arrive. He's a great guy to deal with! You can thank me later. By the way, GREAT choice in muzzleloaders...you will enjoy.
> 
> http://www.muzzleloading-bullets.com/




I know I thanked him later.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 25, 2014)

RickyB said:


> Few more questions
> 
> As for PRB I see two different sizes .530 and .535. From using my calipers on the muzzle it looks to be right at .540 so I am thinking the .535 PRB would be better
> 
> ...



It depends on the rifle. I have a .54 flintlock that does not like even the .530s-too tight even with a .010 patch. I started shooting .526s in it with .018 patches, and it shoots much more accurately and also loads a lot easier.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 25, 2014)

Wish I had never sold my .54 TC Renegade!


----------



## ratman (Sep 25, 2014)

*Tc 54*

Love my tc 54 renegade had it since early 80s . If you find a mold i would be interested in hearing about it .


----------



## dwinsor (Sep 25, 2014)

I have had my .54 cal Renegade since 1984, it is in pristine shape.  I have used the 430 grain T/C Maxie with 100 grains of pyrodex select and got 2" groups at 100 yards.  The balls were not as accurate.  I would use the pyrodex select because with the RS as you get closer to the bottom of the container you get more powder dust in your shot charge.  Not good for consistent shots.  The Select is screened to remove all dust and what is left is powder granuals that from the first shot of a can to the last shot, all the shots are the same.


----------



## godogs57 (Sep 25, 2014)

snuffy said:


> I know I thanked him later.



Ol Snuff knows....

Relax..its not going to kick that bad...you won't notice a difference in it and any other conical. Dang, its a 54 caliber! It's supposed to be throwing a chunk! Seriously, it behaves just fine...no problems with recoil over and above any other BP rifle.


----------



## RickyB (Sep 26, 2014)

I wanted to go run some tests this weekend but all I've found local so far are PRB. I really don't want to run all the way out to a range for just one type of bullet. 

As for powder I have a lb of true BP fffg, I would like to find some Pyrodex Select as well. I think Ill swing by BPS, I believe I saw some Pyrodex powder the last time I ran through.

Once I have a good mix to test I will post it up my results.

Thanks again to everyone for the suggestions.


----------



## badbull (Oct 2, 2014)

If you can find a RB and patch that YOUR rifle likes, that's what I'd go with. A .54 RB has plenty of knockdown for deer and hogs and you'll enjoy shooting it a lot better. That being said, I shoot a CVA Hawken .50 with home cast Maxi's and 100 gr. of FFFG.


----------



## Buster (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a TC Hawken that I have shot for probably 20 years 
the best load for me has been a 430 gr Maxi Ball and 100gr of 2f
very accurate


----------



## RickyB (Oct 2, 2014)

I've been looking local for anything other than round balls; which I have now ".530", untested as of yet. But still no luck on the conical's. Wally World had 5 or so packs of Hornady GreatPlains just before I purchased this gun and then less than a week later went back to grab a box and they said someone grabbed them all. Looks like I will have to order my conical's online at this point. 

I've also been a little sidetracked lately with this project. I am going on my first ever Ossabaw Island hunt next week so Ill be another week or so getting this muzzleloader fired up and proven on paper. Once I get back the .54 is my focus.

If I could find someone local with any .54 conical mold, I would like to either borrow it and cast up the owner a batch, or just donate some pure lead for them to cast some up with in exchange for some to test with. Not trying to sound cheap but bullet molds are not cheap and the company I was with for 14+ years just let us all go.


----------



## collardncornbread (Oct 12, 2014)

I had a .54 Renegade I bought in 79. I had it about 10 years untill somebody broke in and took it.
anyway. I poured my own round balls, and also Maxi balls with the mould T.C. used to supply with each rifle.
Both were accurate at 100 yds. but I got better blood trails with the Maxi balls than the rounds. 
I then went to a 50 cal and still have a renegade or two and a couple hawkins. with the 1/48" original barrells they shoot rounds, Maxi, and REAL bullets,  good. But not so good on the Sabot bullets made for the fast twist barrells. JMO.
Do this test. put up a paper target. shoot it with both types. (And the REAL bullet) go see which one cut a hole in the paper and which one punched a hole that can be closed up by folding the edges back in place. I find deer hide does simular.
Good huntin--Shoot straight,


----------



## scambooger (Oct 13, 2014)

*REAL mould*

Rickyb is have a .54 real mould but I'm in lagrange. I could cast you up a couple dozen to try out if you want. Just have to either ship them to ga or figure something out.


----------



## RickyB (Oct 15, 2014)

scambooger said:


> Rickyb is have a .54 real mould but I'm in lagrange. I could cast you up a couple dozen to try out if you want. Just have to either ship them to ga or figure something out.



Hi Scambooger that would be great! 

Not sure if you got my PM the other day or not so wanted to follow up this way also. If you can cast some up I will work out a way to pay you back for shipping to Norcross.


----------



## d-a (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm in Loganville, I have some .535 balls you can try plus a brand new 380g real mold. 

If you want to try the .535 balls or cast some REAL's message me we can work something out. 

d-a


----------



## scambooger (Oct 18, 2014)

Hey Ricky I sent you a pm, sorry for the delay.... But it looks like d-a would be a lot closer and easier to try out the REAL bullets, just let me know if you still need some bullets though as I am happy to help you out


----------



## RickyB (Oct 18, 2014)

No worries, and yes I believe it will be much closer with d-a.

d-a and I will be meeting up soon.

Thank you and good luck to you this season scambooger.


----------

